# Homing instinct



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a question that many people have answer different, i just want to know your opinion How much or how strong of homing instinct do roller pigeons have? How far can they go away from the loft and come back? Thanks all of you in advance!!!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

None, they need to know where the loft is to return to it. They may route and know a larger area than others but they have to know the location of the loft. Homers, you can blindfold and take miles away to an area they never been and they home back to the loft. Science still does not know how.

Tony


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi big t, thanks for the info, last night i was doing research on homing instinct and a page got my attention, the title was "Science finally found out pigeon homing instinct" it explain that scientist found out that homing pigeons know they way back to the loft by "smell" i know wierd, they said that they release a special odor while they are flying, and that way they can smell their way back to the loft.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

palomo said:


> Hi big t, thanks for the info, last night i was doing research on homing instinct and a page got my attention, the title was "Science finally found out pigeon homing instinct" it explain that scientist found out that homing pigeons know they way back to the loft by "smell" i know wierd, they said that they release a special odor while they are flying, and that way they can smell their way back to the loft.


Nice try, explain how they drugged some pigeons flew them some distance in a plane and they still homed back to their loft. Many people have ideas but no one really knows how they do it!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

racing pigeons are taken by basket and then liberated to fly home....so no, that does not hold water, but not to say they do not ever use smell...because only the pigeon really knows.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

In the studies; smell, memory, internal compass, landmarks all seem to come into play, But, in truth, no one knows how they home.


----------

